# Precious and Flicka kidded!!! **Pics added!**



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Woo! Flicka and Precious will be kidding on Thursday! I'm excited...more Rebel babies...they should be nice! I need to get some pics of them, they both look like they could have trips...but it's only 9 degrees out right now, so pics will have to wait. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

here's to healthy kiddings.... ray: :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

That's exciting!! Wow 9 degrees?? That's no fun!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

Thanks!

And as for the weather...no it sucks!!! And with the wind...it feels like your face will fall off. :shocked: It finally got up to 20 today...just in time for the sun to go down. :roll: Oh well, at least it will be 45 Thursday.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

thats rediculously cold!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

We gave the girls they're shots last night...so babies tomorrow! :leap: We're pretty even right now as far as bucks to does(3 to 2)...I wonder how will be doing after tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

must be nice knowing exactly when they will kid.....do you induce every year?

Lets go girls!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

Jacque, Why do you induce your girls? Isn't it best to let them go when nature tells them to?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

Stacey, it is really nice knowing when they will kid. And you can make sure they kid in the day, too. :wink: This is the first year we've induced our girls and it went so well with Fool I think we will do it every time now.

Lori, we raise our goats on CAE prevention, so we have to pull the kids at birth. We didn't induce Bella this year and she was due on a sat., so Mom took off Fri-Sun because I was supposed to be gone. She didn't kid until Mon. and Mom was late to work. Most of the time I am home, but not always...and next year I will have a job of my own. So it's gonna be very hard to make sure we're here when the doe finally decides to kid..whenever that may be, because we all know how they are! This way we are home and the doe kids on our time. I know several breeders that induce without problems...there is even one that been inducing her does for 12 years.

Oh and I have some pics of the blimps coming. :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

Okay here are some pics!

Precious:

































Flicka(she wasn't being very photogenic..all she wanted to do was eat!):

























So how many do ya think? This will be Precious's 3rd kidding. She had twin bucks her first time and buck/doe twins last year. I hoping for trips this year and more girls. These will be 3/4 siblings to her first kids that were out of Roulette and they looked really nice. And this will be Flicka's 2nd kidding. Last year she had twin does...she looks much bigger this year. Again I am hoping for trips.  Oh and you can kind of see in her udder shot some discharge..she started losing her plug yesterday before we even gave her the shot.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

Beautiful girls. I have a Precious also. :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

Precious - triplets
Flicka - twins


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: More kids coming!!!*

:GAAH: Darn that Precious...I swear she must not like me! This makes it the 3rd time that we haven't been there to witness her kiddding!! :hair: I thought for sure that we would be there..since we induced her and all...but no..she decided to go at 30 hours. No one got to nurse, though..the kids were still wet when Mom got out there to check.

So I suppose you want to hear what she actually had instead of me ranting huh? :ROFL: Stacey you were right...trips! :girl: :girl: :boy: too! Woo hoo! Good thing Precious doesn't have any problems since it seems we can never be out there with her. ray: I am thankful for that...just frustrated...we've never been out there with her and the really iritating thing is we are ALWAYS home when she kids! :doh: I wondered, though, if we'd miss it...she looked quite spiteful last night when we checked on her....like she was saying "I'm still gonna have 'em without you!! HA!"

I'll get some pics after a bit. Flicka probably won't go for a little bit yet...I still hope she has trips.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

I think she was headed into labor before you induced her so thats probably why she went "early" congrats on the triplets!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

Thanks!! I don't know that she was already starting labor..she was on day 146. The time frame is 29-36 hours so she just went on the early side of the time frame. Next year...we'll induce her for the middle of the day..that way when she goes early it will still be daylight! *evil grin*


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

Congratulations on the new babies! That's what I thought she'd have too! Hope Flicka gives you some babies soon too!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

You got your triplets!! That's great, congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

Congrats on the trips!! :stars: :stars: and :girl: :girl: to boot!

So, sorry - just curious, do you do CAE preventative because they have been exposed to CAE? I guess I am just unclear on the reasoning that all, not just you - I just wanted to ask, do the CAE preventative, because pasturizing the milk would make certain vitamins, minerals, and antibodies out of the milk.....

Just like yo learn new things :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

Thanks!! Flicka is just taking her sweet 'ole time. Eating and everything...she hasn't reached the 36 hour mark though, but it's not very far away! 36 hours will be at 11:30 am. Her ligs are gone though and her udder is still filling.

Allison, we haven't tested for CAE yet...so this is a safety precaution. We do plan on testing this year(and I pray everyone is negative!), but even if everyone comes back negative..we'll still raise kids on CAE prevention for safety measures.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

If everyone tests negative for CAE in your herd- why would you need to raise on preventative method? :scratch: Just wondering!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

For safety measures...tests aren't always 100% accurate.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

That, and i have heard of people picking up CAE at shows before. I know a lady that has been raising goats for 30 or so years. They have always been negative, then after the 97 national show her does that had been at the national show started showing signs of CAE, so they started testing again. One by one their show string started popping up postive for CAE. They ended up sending their entire show string including their 97 national champion junior doe to the sale barn. 
Anywho congrats on the kids Jaque cant wait for pictures!
beth


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

Are you kidding me? How is that possible? I have never heard of that!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

No Flick kids yet. Geez...I thought she would have kidded by now! But I think she is getting close...starting to have small contractions. And when Fool started having contractions..it didn't take long at all.

Going out to clean kid pens...I'll update you all as soon as I can. My brother is going to re-format the hard drive...so he's been on the computer most of the day...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious kidded!! Waiting on Flicka...*

I still think it is easier to just test as even prevention wont change the fact that if a goat can pass on CAE via other kinds of contact (this is not confirmed by any studies that I have heard) it will happen even if they were on prevention or not. IF the doe tested negative before kidding she wont be positive by kidding time in my estimation. So the kids can nurse off her. Kids then can be tested at 6 months of age and then bred later on 7-9 months old (in dairy goats) having been tested negative. Dam would also be tested again at this time for rutine testing and then the cycle continutes. I think testing is more accurate then saying they are CAE free because they were raised on prevention. :shrug: obviously if you have CAE positive doe you want to pull kids if possible. just my :2cents:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious and Flicka kidded!!!*

Flicka kidded finally!!! She had her kids at about 8:45 pm...sorry I didn't post sooner...I fell asleep in the chair waiting for all the bottles to warm up. :ZZZ:

Stacey you were right again! Twins....very, very flashy twins. Problem is..I bet you already guessed it...they are both bucks! :GAAH: Oh well...at least everyone is here safe and sound. This brings our totals up even...5 and 5. Not bad...

Pics tomorrow...right now I really need to sleep... :ZZZ:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious and Flicka kidded!!!*

congrats on the healthy boys :hi5:

for once I was right -- woot!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Precious and Flicka kidded!!!*

Congratulations on the new baby boys. Can't wait for pictures of the little guys.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Precious and Flicka kidded!!!*

 Congrats on your new kids! I don't feel so bad about our buck year when everyone else is having one, too...dern it all!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Precious and Flicka kidded!!!*

Congratulations! :boy: :boy:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Precious and Flicka kidded!!!*

Thanks everyone!! That's 4 does down and 2 to go. I really don't think we're doing that bad with the buck to doe ratio...especially considering last year we had 9 does and 2 bucks.

Here are some pics!!

Precious's buck:








I do believe that is a spot behind his left shoulder, but I've never had spots before so I'm not too sure...

Precious's doe #1(Paloma??):









Precious's doe #2(Piper??):

















Precious's girls together:









Flicka's buck #1(he was having some issues with those long legs!):

























Flicka's buck #2:
















I want to name one of Flick's boys Finn...just not sure which. :wink:

Group pics(with Fool's two girlies):


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Precious and Flicka kidded!!!*

beautiful kids....wow ...look at those pretty long legs.... :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I know...aren't they lovely?! I wish just one of Flick's kids would have been a girl....but she's making up for giving us twin does last year. :roll: But I really don't need any more to keep! So, I suppose it's a good thing...I'll just repeat the breeding for next year. :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

They are all SO pretty!

<sitting in the corner pouting because her nubian won't kid>


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, so sweet! Love the ears!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

They look so sweet with their legs sprawled out like that! Congrats on those cute kids!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CUTE CUTE CUTE


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooooooo.....I'm in "Long ear heaven"!! Adorable babies! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all just gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay forget the doe kid, I want that BUCK! Flicka's first boy is GORGEOUS! MINE MINE MINE!!! *steals*  (hey, I need a new buck for next year anyway for Lyrae, perfect!)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh how sweet. They are just darling!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

Crissa, I knew you'd like him! :ROFL: But I don't know if I will be leaving him a buck, yet.

Anybody want some bucks/wethers?! Haha. We have 5! And a couple doe kids, too...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, let me know. Because I'm seriously interested. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute! love their legs...  and ears, and faces, and coloring....okay i love the whole goat.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

OMGosh their ears are almost as long as their legs!! TOO CUTE :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking kids!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

OOOOH how cute! What do you use to induce your girls?
Ashlyn


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

We used lutelyse and dex to induce the girls. It is really nice..even though Flick didn't go in 36 hours we still knew she was going to kid that day.


----------

